# Hobbypartz.com



## buckeye dan (Aug 31, 2010)

hobbypartz.com sent me a defective radio flysky radio and want me to pay for return shipping plus wait ... so if you are considering buying anything from Hobbypartz.com DONT DONT DONT DONT


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

DO NOT post the same message in multiple forums. This is a violation of our TOS. I deleted the others.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 16 orders from hobby partz and never a issue, had one bad RX and I shipped it back as they asked. Got a return in just over a week. 

Hard to ask the company to pay shipping 3 times on products so cheap. 
If you bought it from a hobby shop they would say contact FlySky. Than your shipping over seas.


----------



## buckeye dan (Aug 31, 2010)

easier for them to pay shipping then me... what if they send another radio that doesnt work do i keep paying shipping. i recently purchased an hp printer that quit working they sent me new one theni returned old one in box they sent.my point is i didnt pay for radio that didnt work cant see how it is my problem about paying shipping.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

It's not often that a company pays for return shipping on a broken or defective item, that is up to you. Just another reason not to buy the cheap stuff these companies keep selling.........


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

How do they know it's broken? Maybe it's someone just wanting them to spend $5 on a shipping label then they get screwed when the radio is perfectly fine. I love my radio and I have ordered from them numerous times. It's always been a great transaction.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

buckeye dan said:


> hobbypartz.com sent me a defective radio flysky radio and want me to pay for return shipping plus wait ... so if you are considering buying anything from Hobbypartz.com DONT DONT DONT DONT


You footing the shipping bill to return something is pretty much standard operating procedure, at least in the hobby biz. But then again, if you are too cheap to buy a decent radio, guess $5 to return a defective radio is to much.

I have also never had any problems with Hobbypartz. Got some great performing lipo's from them and just ordered 2 more, and will be buying from them in the future.


----------

